# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Student Active-shooter Deaths 9 Times as Likely With "Gun-free Zone" Status Quo

## Swordsmyth

Question: Would you put a sign on your lawn stating This Home is  Proudly Gun Free? No? Dont worry, some years back pro-gun-control  journalists were actually offered such a sign; they balked, too. Yet  this raises another question: If telegraphing ones declawed status is a  bad idea for you, me, and all and sundry  and for kids in our homes   isnt it also a bad idea for kids in our schools?
 Despite this, the Gun-Free School Zones Act became law in 1990, and  since then students have been nine times as likely to be shot to death  in school. In fact, An examination of 73 active shooter events at K-12  schools (at least 2 or more killed and/or injured) from 1956-2019,  documented at www.schoolshootingdatabase.com, has found that these tragedies have nearly tripled in number since the inception of gun-free zones, writes _American Thinkers_ Eric Laurine.

  Moreover, while left-wing groups such as The Giffords Law Center  support these zones and claim theres no evidence criminals target them  inordinately, the Crime Prevention and Research Center ... has examined  mass shootings and found that between 1950 and 2018, 97.8 percent of all mass public shooting occurred in gun-free zones, reports Laurine. He continues, explaining that the organization contrasted two time periods,
 from before gun-free zone legislation was  passed from 1956-1989 (nearly 33 years) and after the implementation of  gun-free zones from November of 1990-2019 (roughly 29 years). [B]efore  gun-free zones were enacted, there were 19 active shooter incidents at  K-12 schools, killing a total of 27 and injuring 105. Eleven (41%) of  the 27 victims killed were students as were 76 (72%) of the injuries.  The only mass school shooting (4 or more killed) committed in the Before  Gun-Free Zones era was the 1989 Cleveland Elementary School shooting by  Patrick Purdy, a mentally ill drifter with an extensive criminal  history, which alone accounted for 5 of the 11 student deaths along with  30 of the students injured.
 After gun-free zones became law, the  number of active shooter scenarios surged to 54 shootings, as did the  body count with 133 victims killed and 241 injured. Student deaths also  spiked to 102 (77%) victims and another 216 (90%) students received  gunshot injuries after the so-called common-sense reform of gun-free  zones legislation was passed. Mass school shootings (4 or more killed)  at K-12 schools went from being virtually non-existent, with one attack  before gun-free zones, to 9 mass school shootings after the gun reform  bill was enacted, ending the lives of 91 people and injuring 80 more.  Seventy-five of the 91 victims, (81.5%) who had their dreams cut short,  were students, and another 73 (91%) students received injuries, with  some of them facing life-long complications, like, lead poisoning from  shotgun pellets, multiple surgeries and PTSD.
 Laurine also provides a chart illustrating the above statistics.
 Of course, correlation doesnt prove causation, and there are many  other factors contributing to the school-shooting phenomenon. For  example, theres the widespread use of psychiatric medication  (e.g., Paxil, Zoloft), which can have homicidal ideation as a side  effect; the copycat factor and that the deranged now know that attacking  schools brings instant notoriety; and our societys continuing moral  decay, accelerated by corruptive entertainment and school curricula.
 That said, when 97.8 percent of mass shootings occur in gun-free  zones, we should sit up and take notice. (Note: Outside of the film _Terminator_, no one tries to shoot up police stations.)
 But how do you explain this statistic? Most mass shooters are crazy  people, and, the argument goes, arent such individuals too irrational  to be swayed by prospective targets hardness or softness?
 In truth, clinically insane people (and Ive interacted with them)  are not oblivious to anywhere close to most realities. They dont, for  instance, leap from roofs flapping their arms in the belief theyll fly,  or jump in front of a speeding locomotive convinced they possess a  dispensation from physics laws. Theyre actually pretty good in the  self-preservation department  except when they aim to commit suicide.  Of course, were they wholly incapable of rational thought, they couldnt  plan a mass shooting in the first place.
 Speaking of insanity, even liberals dont really think gun-free zones are a good idea. Just consider, for example, a largely forgotten video made in 2013 by Project Veritas (PJ) after _The Journal News_  in Westchester, N.Y., doxxed registered handgun owners in its coverage  area. Posing as Citizens Against Senseless Violence, PJ operatives  visited the homes of ex-attorney general Eric Holder and various liberal  journalists to ask them if theyd support the cause and post on their  lawns a sign stating THIS HOME IS PROUDLY GUN FREE (video below).





Not only did no one accept the offer, but one journalist actually said,  I am on your side on this, but Im just wondering if thats not an  invitation to somebody with a gun!

More at: https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...one-status-quo

----------


## Zippyjuan

Link to shooters who said they choose their targets because they were "gun free zones"?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Link to shooters who said they choose their targets because they were "gun free zones"?


Link to proof you have a brain?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Link to proof you have a brain?


I see.  You can't find any.  Didn't think so.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I see.  You can't find any.  Didn't think so.


Nope, I have never been able to find any proof that you have a brain.

----------

